# BYO GP20 - Ready for paint



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello friends...

After the recommendation from others, I've decided to move on up to the MTF!

Here's what we have so far:


Started pulling parts off an MTH Railking GP20 to add to a Lionel Legacy GP9 to make a GP20...

Step one was to remove the rear 36" fan and replace with a 48" ducted fan. Filled the normally aspirated stacks and sanded flat. Brass horn in place. 

Next step is install turbo stack and front 48" fan, fix pilots and start on the nose. Oh, and don't forget the extended car body around the main generator. 

I measured, and I was off a little. The MTH short hood is only 5" too wide. Not bad. 

But, it's two feet too short. 

To make it the same length, the MTH cab is two feet too long compared to the legacy cab. 

Yes. The Lionel short hood is closer, but my original plan was to detail the MTH unit, right up until I put it next to the Lionel. So, now it's cut down the high short hood... I was so excited to see that the Railking nose had a separately applied grab iron on the nose, and would have made my conversion easy, just adding the three more grab irons.

In the picture, the blue and red lines are the same size in the top and bottom; the shells were stacked.

One thing wrong with the Lionel GP20 nose is thatit is sloped all the way from the tip, where as the real noses don't start the rise until after the sand fill cap.

Mock up, with fuel tank (Legacy GP35) and on the frame. Going to be a tight squeeze. 

Another MTH "scale" GP20 myth... The long hood main generator housings are a 1/8" too short (6 scale inches). 

So, we'll need to fill the space between the walkway and the bottom of the housing. Ugh. 

More details...

Cab windows and armrest. 
Nose grabs. 
Long hood bell. 
Fuel tank gauge.

I had to rework the forward fan area... After soaking (to no avail) in IPA for a few days, the alcohol attacked the super glue holding the pennies in the shell, and the whole thing fell apart.

I made new plugs using a small hole saw, then chucking them in the drill, and running them against a file to the required OD. Now, I've taken some 1/4" sprue and chucked it in the drill, and cut little discs to fill the center hole of the washers.

The black is color matched and custom blended by a local auto body paint shop, and taken directly from a scan of a Lionel H16-44. I use auto paint because it's mostly clear, and goes on thin. Have to be careful and use a lot of coats. They put it in spray cans. 

Thanks!

-Mario


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

Welcome Mario. We are delighted to have you here, thanks for your first post loaded with information and photos.

Over the years, I have found Marion to be one of the most talented folks in our hobby. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Mario, so good to see you here. Welcome to MTF.

You have put a lot of work into this diesel and it looks to be well worth it. I enjoy seeing your custom upgrades.


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome Mario!


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks, everyone!

It's so good to be welcomed.

- Mario


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

Welcome to MTF, Mario.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome Mario. I inserted your pictures into the post. You can do it yourself, just click on the paperclip after uploading them.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Mario, it's wonderful that you've brought your modeling skills, and more importantly, your willingness to share real "how to" information on a public forum to MTF. The painstaking attention to detail, numerous photos, and descriptions are a treasure. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks again! 

I still have figured out how to insert picture yet, but will. 

I finally got around to filling in the rest of the front 36" fans and replaced the rear sand hatch that I broke.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think Mario's education is complete, he can insert pictures.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think Mario's education is complete, he can insert pictures.


Thanks!

First time was a no go, second was upside down, I guess the third time was the charm!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's always the third time Mario, don't you know that?


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

get the pics right because I'll be ready to view those ice covered streets on the layout
when it cools down, I remember some neat views last year


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh, they're coming...


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Mario, great to see the wonderful signature here on MTF!!!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome Mario and thank you for posting a project. I enjoy learning the details of correctly modeling a unit. I look forward to following this thread.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

In the mood, da da da ddd ad in the mood , dadad da dada dah 
Cant email sing, but that is EXTREMELY NICE!!!!
Looking forward to the upcoming season,
May I ask the technique, ( IPhone, special camera), photo lighting ????
thanks


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

TGP said:


> In the mood, da da da ddd ad in the mood , dadad da dada dah
> Cant email sing, but that is EXTREMELY NICE!!!!
> Looking forward to the upcoming season,
> May I ask the technique, ( IPhone, special camera), photo lighting ????
> thanks


Canon SLR, just the layout lights and practice. 

Its not "In the Mood", but close: 






_Mod edit: Fixed YouTube Link._


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mario, I fixed your YouTube link.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Mario, I fixed your YouTube link.


Thanks GRJ! That I couldn't get...

-Mario


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You just use the last series of letters/numbers in the YouTube URL.

For this URL... https://youtu.be/FZHfE5QpVsY

You'd just put this in the YT tags: FZHfE5QpVsY

If there's an = sign as in longer YouTube URLs, you use the stuff after the = sign.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Added a cast brass sand filler hatch (P&D Hobby) and mocked up the ATS shoe on the lead truck (long hood forward), lead axle. Getting ready for final sanding on the forward hatch; I'm thinking of getting the O scale rivets from Micro-Mark to replace those I've sanded off. We'll see...

























Prototype ATS shoe location:









Thanks,
-Mario


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome to MTF, Mario. I'm really enjoying your post. :thumbsup: Thanks for posting. It's nice to learn from someone with your skills. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

Before a lot of us came over to the MTF, it was a wonderful place to hang your Forum hats. Now that we have attracted major new contributors, It is* now the Premier O-Gauge Forum*.

Mario just makes it better!!!!!!


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Mario told me privately that he is painting this GP20 in blue/yellow Warbonnet colors, he just wasn't ready to come out of the closet yet


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

You guys are making me blush...


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

I have got some D56 cobble road, what is the liquid stuff u painted on the roads,
like the other thread says, GOT start planning on Christmas !!!


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

TGP said:


> I have got some D56 cobble road, what is the liquid stuff u painted on the roads,
> like the other thread says, GOT start planning on Christmas !!!


Easy nuff... Woodland Scenics Realistic Water. Just poured along the curbs and let run out naturally.

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## cchancey (Aug 27, 2015)

Mario, welcome to the MTF! Looking forward to seeing your completed diesel and learning a lot from you.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Shell painted...


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Awsome! :appl:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2015)

Mario, your painted shell looks terrific. :appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

*Long hood ready for first coat of paint...*

Just Kidding!  (That's an N scale model)...

Unfortunately, I'm not known as ATSF_Fan1976... its NYC or nothing.

Here's the pictures of the long hood mock up (5), and the truck with the attached ATS shoe and line...

























































































Thanks,
Mario


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Mario, When you paint the Long Shell would you let us know how you letter the exterior. Your Santa Fe looks terrific. The lettering and detail looks perfect.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

*Its a joke...*



Wood said:


> Mario, When you paint the Long Shell would you let us know how you letter the exterior. Your Santa Fe looks terrific. The lettering and detail looks perfect.


ok, for the record its a generic picture from the BLWNModels.com of an N scale loco, not mine!

I was busting LaidOffSick's chops because he wants me to make three...


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

I have Microscale 48-709 NYC Cigar Band decals to do these, and the upcoming Franken-ALCos (C430 & RS-32).


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Some how I thought that was a bust of Laidoffsick, he needs it occasionally.... 

But, you are doing nice work and I appreciate your sharing the techniques and watching these come to life. Excellent post.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Air line...









Thanks,
Mario


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

First few coats are on. 

Sanding and more paint to come. 









Thanks,
Mario


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

This is really coming along. Cool to see it in progress.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: We eagerly await the finished product.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks, Keith. 

I hope to inspire followers into the craft of bashing.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Mario_S said:


> First few coats are on.
> 
> Sanding and more paint to come.
> 
> ...


*I hope to inspire followers into the craft of bashing.
*

Ok, I'm listening. In the picture above you sprayed on several coats and are now going to sand. There is a lot of detail on that shell. What are you using to sand the shell, grade of paper, how to keep from breaking parts off, in between the rivets?


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a ultra fine grit (I'll check, but could be like 800) and just like a car, wet sand just a little off the top, where the paint has settled into some sand and defects from shell modifications. 

I did this on the cab / nose. 

Then I'll feather the paint in (it's mostly clear anyway) just where I sanded. 

This isn't going to be a lot, because this glossy paint is just for the decals. I'll dull and weather slightly after. 









Thanks,
Mario


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

More pics.


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

Mario its looking good.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It looks mean, it just needs some flames!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*it just needs some flames!* 

Oh I'm liking that.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Flames? I'll wait until I model a GE U25B!

Actually, did Lionel already do a hot rod series?


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking nice!
I learn about glossy paint for decal after few mistakes, so good job on that!!

Andre.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

*Ready for decals*

All sanded, painted and ready. The air line was drilled through the can wall and the bell was attached. 

Once we get the walkway and step situated, we can start reassembly. 









Thanks,
Mario


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good, but the pictures are pretty small. What road name are you going for?


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks good, but the pictures are pretty small. What road name are you going for?


I was thinking of something a little different, and try New York Central.









As for picture size, I really can't figure out how to make them bigger. 

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What a unique idea, NYC. 

To make the pictures larger, you need to send larger pictures!  I resize most of the stuff I upload to 1280 wide, which is also the forum default for display.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What a unique idea, NYC.
> 
> To make the pictures larger, you need to send larger pictures!  I resize most of the stuff I upload to 1280 wide, which is also the forum default for display.


When I upload from my iPhone, the pictures are taken at full size and over a Mb apiece. 

How much bigger can we go?


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Testing...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have no idea what's happening, if they have higher resolution on the phone, it obviously is shrinking them in the process. Trust Apple to make something simple much more difficult. 

When I upload a given resolution picture, they end up here exactly the size I start with.

Here's a sample. These pictures are at 400, 640, 800, 1024, and 1280 wide. It shouldn't be any more difficult than simply uploading them. That's all I did with these after a created the various sized copies.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, typical shots with my camera phone are a lot larger than 1mb. I just snapped a picture in my office, the resolution is 5312x2988, and the file size is 3.64mb. The sizes of shots range from around 3mb to close to 5mb, depending on the detail in the shot.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Let's try from my computer...

















Thanks,
Mario


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow - That's a picture!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you cracked the code Mario, the Apple junk again.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

I think the blue is a little dark, and you should have painted the yellow on first


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

*Mock-up 6; drooling*

Here's the most recent mock up.

I've mounted the fuel tank (twice, now), and temporarily installed the front pilot spacer for a look/see. 

























Thanks,
Mario


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's a quick shot of the pilots, after blasting.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

Outstanding work, Mario.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Mario, What is the top casting on the front pilot? Is that some kind of spacer? Did you fabricate that or peel it off the MTH product? Or did I miss something?


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh, boy...

I kinda bought a 3D printer to specifically print pilot spacers and Kadee coupler mounts. 

Google "3D Printed Lionel Spacer" and go from there...

Here's one on my GP30.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

OMG!!!! Impressive. Mario, I watched the video, the investment spent by O gauge modelers is huge. You have mastered so many parts of this hobby. I am awed by your investment.

Thank you.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Wood,

Here's all that "we" have done so far... The first one (GP7) is Ray Marion's NYC Legacy unit.

























































Thanks,
Mario


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Beautiful work Mario. :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

Exceptional. :appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

All those locomotives look so much better with the gap filled and Kadee added.
Excellent work Mario.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice work, I wish they had a decent Kadee electrocoupler...


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Well John, just like the real world, maybe one day there will be a button in the cab that we can push to pull the pin, just like the button that spins the hand brake, but for now... I still gotta walk back there and pull the cut lever


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Doug started it.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

I dunno nuthin... I just play with cardboard lol


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

Mario

Yep, its been awhile. The GP 20 looking good. Like the detail of the pilot. Also noticed that you had painted the wheels sets, nice touch.
Doug


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for showing those units Mario, the coupler look so good. 

I would imagine that you have to have some pretty wide radius curves for the couplers to keep from pinching the cab. I fear my O42 diameter track would be to small. I could mount some on the front and just might consider attempting that.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh, I bet it will work on the O42... I can get it to go around the O36... carefully.


----------



## rlomba8204 (Sep 20, 2015)

That is really terrific. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Mario_S said:


> Oh, I bet it will work on the O42... I can get it to go around the O36... carefully.


Mario, I am in the middle of a big project right now which I have been posting about on the Structures Forum http://http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=46426

This will probably take me several more weeks to finish. I have 5 more kits to build, but I will be getting back to you about the Kadee couplers. I think they look outstanding and I would like to convert my equipment to these couplers. If they can handle O42 track I am in, for sure. We'll get a representative unit converted and test them out. I already have a small K-Line Plymouth switcher and 6 copper bulk units equipped with Kadee, I love running them around the layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mario, are you going to make a filler for around this coupler as well?


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

John,

I'm thinking cover...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That works, and eliminates the need for any coupler.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok, back to work...

Here's a quick shot of what's been done. Will post more detailed look as soon as I can. 









Thanks. 
Mario


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

One more picture.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice Mario, I like the weathering on the trucks and the contrast with the wheels. Looking forward to more detailed photos. It looks like you bashed all those parts perfectly.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

I should have some outside shots posted tomorrow night.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Mario, Very impressive. That is a whole skill set I have never used. A couple more years and I'll be calling you...


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Wood said:


> Mario, Very impressive. That is a whole skill set I have never used. A couple more years and I'll be calling you...


This is my first attempt at anything close to this... Up until this project, my closest modification was just adding the pilot spacer to the GP30. Its a steep learning curve, but worth the climb.

Thanks for the support.

- Mario


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Remarkable. Kit bashing two engines into one new configuration. Good job. I assume you are going to letter it now before you add the window details. I will follow the paint lettering scheme, that will be a learning curve all by itself. The couplers look very good. They are in a nice proportion to the overall engine. By the way, nice photographs too. Easy to see all of the details.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's some shots of the latest work. Literally been since November since I worked on any trains.


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

The GP20 has turned out real nice. Definitely worth the effort. You can not even tell that this was a kitbash project.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

Always good to see Mario post.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

I missed this in November. Great looking project Mario!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks, guys!

I've learned I need an airbrush. This rattle can is just too thick. 

I can't wait to dull coat it and cut down on that sheen. It'll blend everything nicely.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

*Update 02 July*

Hello friends!

I wanted to update you on the changes...

- Painted fuel tank
- Placed 1-piece MTH flared fans with Atlas tall 48" fans. 
- Fuel fillers added and painted. 
- Side sills notched for fillers. 









Happy 4th!

God bless...


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Inch by inch... It keeps growing. Very nice.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I too missed this thread till now. Very nice paint job, Mario.
Pic #92 says "real". That's the biggest compliment I think one can give.

I too am getting ready to paint engines. Going from a dull rust color to brown and orange Illinois Central colors.
















You did all that with spray cans, that's what impresses me. I don't have an airbrush either.
I'm going to try spray cans also. I'm following your lead on the steps, which seem to have led you to success.
And I can always sand it over and try again.

But keep up the nice work! I'll be sure to look in on your threads here and there.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Roof shot.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

RonthePirate said:


> I too missed this thread till now. Very nice paint job, Mario.
> Pic #92 says "real". That's the biggest compliment I think one can give.
> 
> You did all that with spray cans, that's what impresses me. I don't have an airbrush either.
> ...


Thanks!

I put too much on, and figured it out (through Doug's help) was to put a coat of generic black on first, then just top coat this. Since its automotive paint, it's almost like a tinted clear coat. Once dry, and aged for a few months, it's hard as a rock. 

But I need the gloss for the decals, and then I'll dull coat it. 

- Mario


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I am waiting for those decals. Please give us a bit more how to on the decals. 
Thanks,


----------

